# "I didn't know I was pregnant" t.v. show...



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow! This is so weird. I am watching TLC and there is a show on called "I didn't know I was pregant".

This lady went to the hospital for abdominal pains and comes to find out she was about to pop out a baby!

There is a commercial on right now, so I don't know if the baby is alive or not....


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 3, 2008)

Ooh I have seen that before! Sooo strange! How could you not know you were pregnant!?! lol. 

I wonder if it's on where i am....probably so. i will see. lol.

ETA: it's on! Im watching it. lol. 

Emily


----------



## Happi Bun (Nov 3, 2008)

I've watched that show before! I always ask myself, "How the heck do you not know you're pregnant?!"


----------



## BSAR (Nov 3, 2008)

I am watching it right now! I have seen it before. It is quite strange.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2008)

AHHH HAHAHAHA!

The husband just said, "...and she got as big as a house."


----------



## BSAR (Nov 3, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> AHHH HAHAHAHA!
> 
> The husband just said, "...and she got as big as a house."


I wondered if that's what he said!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 3, 2008)

Seriously guys, I like so many weird food combos, Nate asks me every few months about it. I'll probably just figure I'm getting fatter, if I ever got pregnant:biggrin2:

Besides, I've heard some ppl say that the first baby barely shows... if you weren't puking your guts out every morning, maybe it's possible????


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok sitting here about to pop with a child,lol, i found it completely impossible for someone to get to 9 months pregnant and not know!!!!!!!!!! But some of the women on the show didnt quite make it to nine months, and some had some conditions that i have no experience with so wonder if it is possible to not feel the baby move. But i still find it hard to believe because sometimes when the baby moves it feels like he is trying to bust out t hrough my stomach, all your organs are squished w hich means i barely eat dinner because i get filled fast. Your stomach moves, and rolls, and feet in the ribs hurt like heck, and you wobble , and pressure in your pelvic bones, so i find it sssssssooooooooooooooo hard to not know,lol.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 3, 2008)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> Besides, I've heard some ppl say that the first baby barely shows... if you weren't puking your guts out every morning, maybe it's possible????


I think you show, but you probably are just inexperienced with the clues.

A co-worker friend of mine is pregnant with her first. She is "normal" framed and you sure can see that baby! I got to feel his foot, it was pretty cool. She is due in February.


----------



## LadyBug (Nov 3, 2008)

personally, i'm wondering how some one could not have a*that time of the month*for nine(irish) months straight andnot gosee a doctor, even if they had no clue they were pregnant:rollseyes


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 3, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> personally, i'm wondering how some one could not have a*that time of the month*for nine(irish) months straight andnot gosee a doctor, even if they had no clue they were pregnant:rollseyes


I have heard of people having whant they thought was thier cycle the whole pregnancy, so they thought it was fine, but what i can understand is something moving around inside and not knowing it? At this point, t hird t rimester for me, the movement is not sweet and subtle,lol.


----------



## Bassetluv (Nov 3, 2008)

I've heard of this before too...some women not realizing they were pregnant until suddenly there's a baby sitting next to them at the table. And I too wonder how that could happen. When I went through pregnancy I believe it was around 3-1/2 months or so that I first felt 'flutterings'. As he grew bigger the movement became _very_ pronounced (and uncomfortable at times). How does one _not_ notice a 6-7lb weight pressing on their bladder? :dunno I sure did...and I was one whose cycles were so intermittent that I could never rely on them to tell (I'd sometimes have an 8-9 month gap in-between). But a baby...well, it was danged hard not to notice him.:biggrin2:


----------



## EileenH (Nov 3, 2008)

I watched it too. It seems that some of the women had no morning sickness (one of them was staining through their pregnancy so they thought they still had their period). One did have morning sickness but thought they were sick.

A few of them were in menopause - one for 14 years? - so even the doctors didn't suspect. She lost a lot of weight, which they think kicked her body into ovulating.


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

Gosh, I wish I'd seen it :shock:


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 3, 2008)

I think I've seen that before. Didn't one lady have a baby in the toilet?

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 3, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I think I've seen that before. Didn't one lady have a baby in the toilet?
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


yes at the hospital i believe


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 3, 2008)

I wish I watched it too... That would be wierd.

My brothers fiance, it's her first time getting pregnant and shes bigg like theres no missing it.


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 3, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I think I've seen that before. Didn't one lady have a baby in the toilet?
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny



How the h**** could you manage that?! I'm sorry, but my son (I had my twins by c-section) sure didn't "fall out" that easily, I had to do some work! It's also not a real comfortable experience either, if I had been in that much pain and not known why I would have been calling an ambulance. I also wonder about how someone could not feel the baby move and know something was up, by the time I was five months I was getting soccer champ kinda kicks. Surely that would be hard to mistake for gas pains?


----------



## pinksalamander (Nov 3, 2008)

Yup, believe it or not. I don't know if it was from this programme, but the one I saw she had a baby in the toilet. She had been feeling really ill and had gone to the loo as she thought that was what the 'problem' was, pushed alot, and gave birth into the toilet! HA. She didn't notice at first! Then she looked in the toilet and saw the baby and had to get her Husband in to help her because there was a baby in the toilet.

To be honest, some people really _are_ this stupid! I don't think its not being able to 'feel' it. I think its being ignorant and stupid coupled with having a ligt pregnancy.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## EileenH (Nov 3, 2008)

She was in labor at home but didn't know it. While at the hospital she didn't know what was happening, went into the bathroom and she felt like her insides were being ripped out. The baby was born in the toilet, a boy ~2lbs. She called for help, the nurses came in and saw the baby, took it out, and other nurses tended to her. Turns out.. (da da da dumm.) she was having twins; the umbilical cord had ripped. They were trying to pullt it out with the placenta as they thought she had eclamsia? but then realized there was another baby. That one was a girl.

She was a very heavy woman to begin. My cousin was very overweight when she got pregnant and didn't tell us she was pregnant until she was 6 months along. She really didn't look pregnant, even up to the day she gave birth.


----------



## Becca (Nov 3, 2008)

OMG That actually makes me feel quite sick :shock:


----------



## irishbunny (Nov 3, 2008)

I saw that before on discovery channel, Aren't the women on it all heavy women, so that's probably why they didn't get any noticeable bumps. Also, some women don't feel their baby kicking at all during their pregnancy.


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 3, 2008)

I bet most of them were in denial... I'm sure it crossed their minds, but they didn't want to believe it.. So what's the best thing to do if you don't want to believe it?... Don't go to the doctors & constantly tell yourself you're not pregnant and eventually you will brainwash yourself into believing your not pregnant, and convince yourself you are just really ill when it come close to delivering. That can be my only guess.. I'm sure there are rare cases where one does not know that they are pregnant. There are tons of signs all throughout the whole 9months telling you are pregnant. If you are out there "doing it" even if you are on birth control, it's going to be in the back of your head that there is always a chance of becoming pregnant. I don't know.. that's just my two cents.. lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok so now when it comes to irregular periods.. *waves hands* Sometimes I have it sometimes I don't. Also my mom got pregnant on birth control for bothof us and bled the whole time. Soya. Morning sickness... *waves hands* I have been getting sick every morning since I was 12. Weight gain or loss.... *waves hand* I go up and down ALL the time. Right now I am way down. 

Yea I might be one that wouldn't know till way later, the only reason I checked when I had my miscarrige was because I had some weird pains an took a test.Fewdays later I lost it.I don't think I wouldn't know at all but I could see not knowing till later.


----------



## EileenH (Nov 3, 2008)

> Ibet most of them were in denial



That's what I thought was going to happen, but it didn't seem to be that way. A couple of them had been trying to have children, but were told it was impossible. They went off birth control, some were in menopause, so they really thought it was impossible.

One doctor said something about when the placenta is facing anteriorially, it is kind of like a pad, and if the baby move around, it would be a padding and the mom wouldn't feel it?

What do I know, I don't have kids. They all seemed really happy to have the babies once they realized what was happening, didn't seem like anybody was upset by it.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 3, 2008)

Will's old boss had that happen to her. She would tell the story WITH PRIDE. It was creepy. She's not exactly a "dainty" woman, so it wasn't a complete surprise to me that she didn't know she was preggers until her daughter was about to pop out. She said she lost weight during the pregnancy, never was sick, and had a "very irregular cycle" from ovarian cysts. She was deemed sterile by all her doctors, too! It just never crossed their minds. 

Personally, I would wonder what she thought her daughter kicking was. Did she just think it was gas? Or was it that whole live goat that she ate? 

*scratches head*


----------



## NetherlandDwarf (Nov 3, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Personally, I would wonder what she thought her daughter kicking was. Did she just think it was gas? Or was it that whole live goat that she ate?
> 
> *scratches head*





LOL


----------



## tweakedoutbunnie (May 7, 2010)

There was one episode where the chic went into the bathroom thinking she had the stomach flu and had her baby in the toilet. I was grossed out/horrified/traumatized all at once. Later in the episode you find out the baby was fine (amazingly) and that she developed perfectly.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 7, 2010)

My sister first was a birth control baby.

She did not know with fizz tell she was 8 months. She went in for her yearly well women and low and behold. 

My sister is not a big women and to be honest they way my birth control makes me feel I would promise I was preggers.

But I am not of course. My sister gave birth to fizz three weeks after she found out. 

Fizz was small and there was low fluid but she went home on time and is now 7 and thriving.

If you also look most of these babies are under 5 pounds. Fizz was 4'2


----------



## Jashaira (May 8, 2010)

I had 3 kids my first 2 I found out right away. Now my 3rd I went in the ER for really bad cramps and they told me that I was pregnant I was 20 weeks!!! Now I was on birth-control and still breastfeeding my son who at the time I found out was 8mo. When I had my baby she was big 8lb 3oz but I was in labor with her for 2hrs and real only 2 big pushes she was out. I kid around with her and say she just walked out.


----------



## Jessyka (May 8, 2010)

:lalalala:


----------



## RandomWiktor (May 8, 2010)

I saw an ep where a woman had TWINS at home in the toilet, had no idea she was pregnant. I gaped at the TV for a long time then turned it off. Humanity depresses and confuses me, lol.


----------



## kirbyultra (May 8, 2010)

While on birth control pills? How can you have your period for 5 months and remain pregnant though?


----------



## Jashaira (May 8, 2010)

From the time I had my son and 2 mo after I had my daughter I never had a period. I went almost 2 years or so with no period.


----------



## Violet23 (May 25, 2010)

That is just so weird, not knowing you're pregnant. I need to actually watch this show now


----------

